# barn boots



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

So, not a goat question - but what brand or style of boots do you all use for tramping around the property - back and forth to barn, etc.? Especially those of you who live in wet (rain or snow) areas.

I saw "Boggs" at the farm store and they look really warm and sturdy but the price was up there - close to $100 for the high style. Historically I have bought the cheap ($20) mud boots and go thru 2-3 pairs a year. I am tempted by the Boggs but figure that is equivalent to 4+ of the cheap ones and would love to know if they LAST long enough to justify the price?

Or any other brands that are really good? I live in the NW so I get lots of rain, some snow and moderately cold winters.

Thanx!


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I love my Mudruckers tall boots, they are a neoprene insulated mud boot. They can be a little pricey but I found that if I search the internet enough that I can find good deals. Found a site that had the $70.00 tall boots for $40.00 today.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I use the Bogs boots. I had a source that I could get them from for about 39 bucks, but
they have gone up to 59+. I have to buy a new pair every year. They are great for keeping
your feet dry and warm, but they have a flaw where the toe meets the body of the boot.
I do a lot of bending and squatting and where the boot flexes, it splits and then it leaks.
Both pairs I bought have lasted me about a year and then "Kapoot". Other than that, I
would recommend them. I buy the mid height boots because they are easier to get on and
off.

You can get them online cheaper than that $100.00. You can even go to the Bogs website
and they have links to who sells them. They are made locally, right in Eugene. 
Was looking at the Jeffers catalog and they have Mudruckers mid height boot for $49.90 (which
would give you free shipping)


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Keep an eye on Sierra Trading Post for super sales on really great boots and winter gear.
We have really nice full body rain gear that we could never pay full price for from them and boots galore and great flannels and corduroys too. www.sierratradingpost.com
I got some waterproof insulated for 30 something - normally a 129.00 pair of boots.
Just check often for when they move them to the Bargain Barn or take other markdowns so you can catch them with your size. Average sizes sell out quickly once they mark them down. 
Cozy Footed Lee


----------



## mysacrificenubians (Oct 27, 2007)

I LOVE my boots from the Muck Boot Company, I think they are similar to mudruckers if not the same(?) I wear them daily no matter the whether. They are comfortable and warm. They were about $100 and are four years old.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Kathleen, that is them. 

I have had only one pair that I was not happy with, other than that they have not let me down yet. Like the Boggs they have several styles to choose from


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Rubber boots...Walmart


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

The cheap rubber tallish boots from the farm store and I have a pair of rubber golfing boots with golf shoe spikes on them for when there's ice on steps and pavement or a silver thaw. I found them at a thrift shop along with other golf shoes and rubber shoes for our lovely inclement weather.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Depends...I use rubber boots until it gets cold then I use the Muck Boots...that I got at a store that sales Carhartt stuff.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

When its really muddy, I use my Boggs. I love them and got them on sale last fall. They are still in great shape even if they are always covered in mud form the goat yard, the almost knee deep in mud horse paddock and the dog yards. I also sometimes use them when I cut firewood and walk the dogs. They are warm and comfy.

I also use work boots, cheapies from walmart that have the thinsulate lining. I treat them to make them even more water proof. 

I used to get the cheap knee high rubber ones from home depot or walmart but got sick of them splitting open on me after only a couple of months, plus I could never get them to fit correctly and they killed my feet.

In the summer I go barefoot or wear the croc knock-offs. Yeah, my feet get filthy, but they wash.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

In winter I wear Sorels so that I stay both warm and dry. I also have a pair of Merrill waterproof hiking boots I like. I need something with traction for snow and ice. For warmer wet weather, I wear those Sporto boots with the rubber foot part and leather above the ankle. The rest of the year, I just wear athletic shoes in the goat yard. I get alot of my stuff at the thrift store, so if my shoes get too nasty, I just throw them out and replace them.


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

MiaBella Farm said:


> Rubber boots...Walmart


One size too big in the winter with an extra pair of footy socks for warmth.


----------



## dawnwinddg (Aug 29, 2010)

I can rely on Bogs in Wyoming winters. I can get a year and a half of every day use out of them. I even got a pair of the ankle high boots for quick outside chores and love them as well. As for the price, if you can fit into men's sizes, the plain black men's boots are cheaper than the pretty women's sizes. They are worth the investment to me.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm with Michele and Samantha..... Walmart rubber boots. I have even cut them down to ankle height for the summer. 

Vicki in Coastal NC


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

How do you keep the rubber boots from "eating" your socks down. Every pair I have ever owned caused my socks to wind up down around my toes. I would like some rubber boots but never was able to find a pair that didn't eat my socks.

I have been just wearing women's cowboy boots, Justin or something from Academy.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> How do you keep the rubber boots from "eating" your socks down. Every pair I have ever owned caused my socks to wind up down around my toes. I would like some rubber boots but never was able to find a pair that didn't eat my socks.


I don't wear any socks :biggrin
I usually just tuck my pants in the boots and put a bit of pants under my heel...also, I never have them on for very long so...


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in the dairy county of Texas so I have the black boots that the dairy men have. Very thick. Last winter my son bought me some at the Western Store that are lepard but they really are English riding boots so they are fitted to my calf. To tell the truth, in the winter, the dairy boots are warmer. I don't know the brand names on either.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am allergic to the tall black boots due to the rubber against my calf with socks on so I got a pair of ladybugs at TS and I love them,easy on and easy off. They dont have the thick tread so there is much less rubber to get poop and mud stuck but they do grip when wet .


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I use Ladybugs also. I love them.


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

do those ladybugs come in a 13 wide


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, I don't think so! I did see a manly version (at tractor supply) that I believe are made by the muck boot people.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't know but think that TSC has some for men also.
I use some rubber boots also that fit right over my shoes then also tuck in my jeans.


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

cheesemoose said:


> do those ladybugs come in a 13 wide


Muck Boots makes a variety of boot called the "Tack Classic" -- meant as a barn boot or informal English riding boot, and stylish enough to wear to town. They are COMFORTABLE and last forever! A friend wore his for at least four years -- I've had a pair for seven that is technically still fine, although when I had rough edges on my cut-down pieces of cattle-panel, they snagged the neoprene legging part.

The part around the foot and ankle is rubber lined with neoprene, bonded to a neoprene upper. Talk about dry and comfy! 

The nicest thing about the "Tack Classic" is that the textured rubber tread goes up the sides of the boot to some extent (I think this helps to keep feet from slipping through stirrups) -- and if you have wide feet or any irregular size, or if your feet swell sometimes, they will also spread out and fit you. If your feet are very wide or swell a lot, get a size larger for ease of slipping on and off. I LOVE these boots -- THE most comfortable boot to wear, warm in winter, not hot in summer. And they last and last.

I have a pair of the Muck "Barn Boot" with a sturdy tread and rigid sole. Not so great for those of us with foot width issues, but look like they will last forever. I can't tell, because I am always wearing the OTHER boots! 

How can I complain about a boot with a sole that lasts for years and is comfortable, to boot?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I may look into these. My books are leaking. Every time I come back in the house I have to change socks. (morning dew, raining or if I am doing something with the water hose, which is like every morning.) I've had them about 2 years I think. We all 3 went down and got boots from Academy at the same time. 
Thanks Chris.

Nice boots. A little more than I want to pay right now though. I did find these with an online coupon on sale.

http://www.muckbootsonline.com/Tack_Classic_Mid_Equine_Boots_p/tkm000m.htm


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, they are pricy, but boy are they worth it!


----------

